# Is this an Adena? I think it's an Adena.



## notnefarious (Aug 3, 2015)

As always, feel free to correct me...I'm not very good with the ID's but am obviously unable to NOT look for points on my days off right now. 

Also, is it just me or is Adena a particularly broad category? There were so many pictures of points that looked nothing like this one, but a scattered few that were identical.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice point but it's not an Adena. An Adena has a stem with a rounded base.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 3, 2015)

The base is wrong for Adena, & that one looks Archaic to me, but I wouldn't argue if someone differed. (I suspect it was Savannah River)

Exhausted points are really difficult to type: all you have is the stem & a remnant of the blade.

Those kind always are special to me, because the maker carried it until it was worn down & resharpened until it lost utility as a cutting instrument & was discarded. That has its own "coolness factor" for me.


----------



## apoint (Aug 3, 2015)

possibly a wacissa.  a lot of those in mid and south GA.


----------



## apoint (Aug 3, 2015)

A few I found in south ga.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 4, 2015)

apoint said:


> possibly a wacissa.  a lot of those in mid and south GA.



It doesn't look double beveled like a Wascissa.  I'd vote Savannah River.


----------



## kwayne (Aug 4, 2015)

Well worn Savannah River-I think. I have several that look like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd say probably a used-up SR, too. Or just call it an Archaic stemmed point. 

Here are classic Adenas, notice the rounded stem base. Plus, Adenas are mostly a Midwestern point type, with TN being about as far south as they are regularly found.


----------



## apoint (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes it could be the Sv . they get harder to tell when they get  smaller. Savannahs were originally made large and small. Here is a typical Savannaha


----------



## olcop (Aug 4, 2015)

Is that a preform just to the lower left of your point?
olcop


----------



## notnefarious (Aug 5, 2015)

Super helpful information, gentleman. Thanks so much!


----------



## Buckshot (Aug 5, 2015)

*What part of south ga?*



apoint said:


> a few i found in south ga.



i have some that look almost just like those. Mine came from hancock county.


----------



## notnefarious (Aug 6, 2015)

NCHillbilly/others, any suggestions for places I can look to start learning this stuff? Books to buy? Websites? All I seem to find are pictures and pictures and other bad guesses (lol), nowhere did I see your point about the rounded stem or other helpful descriptive information. 
I always love reading comments from all the users on this forum, but I'm sure it gets old having to ID point or correct every guess that comes along!


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 7, 2015)

Overstreet's guide is an excellent book reference. There are some inaccuracies in it, but it's very comprehensive & hard to top. 

Son has a book also; it's out of print I think, but you can get a copy if you join the Kolomoki Society. He also has a website with quite a lot of his points on it.

www.projectilepoints.net is a good site. Don't get too hung up on the maps though, & some of the dates are wrong (or more accurately: too broad). You can search by shape or location.

Overstreetid.com is a companion to the book, but not as detailed & once again, ignore the dates.


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 12, 2015)

id say savannah river also


----------

